# BGA treatment with UV light?



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Got some cyno that appeared after i cleared up my green water outbreak, i adjusted my lighting, and installed a UV light, and it cleared it up fAst.

Not sure what caused the cyno to come out, possibly low O2. I added an air stone for night time, and continued to EI dose, and my nitrates are 20+ ppm.

I purchased some maracyn for treatment, but i unplugged my UV light for now, and was thinking if cyno is a bacteria wouldnt the UV light help kill the cyno? Should i turn it back on while treat the tank with maracyn? Thank in advance guys.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

erythromycin is what usually is used to treat BGA. ive done it myself with increased doses and no waterchanges. my fish and shrimps couldnt care less.
ps. i do realise that wasnt the question, sorry


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Maracyn is erythromycin, its just the brand name. Thanks for the input though, maybe i will overdose it a little, its starting to invade my HC. I friggin hate algae lol


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

The UV light will only kill what transfers in front of the light. So yes, theoretically, the UV light could kill the bacteria, but that would mean it has to transfer in and through the UV sterilizer (which we all know is not the case). You have to see the UV sterilizer for what it is: A unit that blasts UV at objects exposed to the internals on the unit. The unit is worthless for anything that is external to the unit.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah i figured that, but was then thinking if BGA is considered a bacteria, wouldnt bacteria be in the water column? Or just limited to the algae itself? Prob just over thinking it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

While there will be some degree of bacteria in the water column, the majority of the bacteria will prefer to grow on a solid medium (such as your substrate, plants, ornaments, etc). This is why a UV filter will only be able to kill any free floating algae, and may not be effective against any algae that is growing on a solid surface.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Except that BGA is so fast growing it seems to me a UV could get rid of it. When I had a monster case and was siphoning it out of the tank daily I could see rod shaped bits floating in the water. A couple hours after that I saw tiny bunches on tips of plant leaves and it was off to the races after that happened. I am sure the UV could kill it if the bits just went through the filter before they land back on the plants.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I turned the UV light back on, figured it couldn't hurt. The Maracyrn is making quick work of it though, after 3 days it's not noticeable anymore, but I'll continue the full treatment just in case.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would try out one or the other, not both.

UV light usually has the effect of causing degradation of drugs, so you may want to avoid that if you are already treating the aquarium with erythromycin.


----------

